#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course $396 Worth - 2018 Complete Marketing Masterclass

## Beacon

With hours of project-based videos and interactive homework sessions, you will join the many before you and develop your own complete marketing strategy for your brand by the end of this course. The difference with this course and other digital marketing courses is that you will learn the WHY of marketing that the modern marketing leader is required to know. 

*What am I going to get from this course?*


Practical theory - Great marketers and great entrepreneurs are great learners. Well cover the theory that you need to understand to drive your own Demand Gen program.Hands on - Throughout the course, we give you multiple opportunities to slow down and apply what you have learned by building out the real-world plan that your company needs.Peer Learning - Your instructors are peers, start-up founders and fellow marketers with decades of tangible experience in every stage and level of an organization.

*What is the Target Audience?*


Business Owners - Increase your business revenue, sales pipeline, and ROI by building out transformative demand generation programs that actually work.Startups - Leverage proven marketing processes and practices to establish and increase your user-base and business revenue.Marketers - Increase your current marketing knowledge by learning the most effective tactics, best practices, and processes.Go from Beginner to Advanced

No matter what level of marketer you are, you will go from beginner to advanced marketing leader as we walk you through building your own model.
All the strategies, tips and tools recommended are either included, free or very cost effective.

*Access The Course from this Special Discount Link:*


*2018 Complete Marketing Masterclass #1 | Your Model*
2018 Complete Marketing Masterclass #1 | Your Model | Udemy

*Complete Marketing Masterclass #2 | Belief Framework*
2018 Complete Marketing Masterclass #2 | Belief Framework | Udemy

*Complete Marketing Masterclass #3 | CRO*
2018 Complete Marketing Masterclass #3 | CRO | Udemy

*Complete Marketing Masterclass #4 | SEO*
2018 Complete Marketing Masterclass #4 | SEO | Udemy

----------

